# Virus / Trojaner?



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Hallo,
ich benutze einen Mac und hin und wieder öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster für nochnichteinmal eine Sekunde. Ist das ein Virus? Ist irgendwas falsch in meinem System? BTW: Im "Taskmanager" (CMD+ALT+ESC) ist nichts zu finden.
HILE BITTE!


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2012)

Was steht in dem Fenster?


----------



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Nichts, ich bekomme es ja nur für Millisekunden zu sehen.


----------



## Heiko (15 März 2012)

Zumindest ist es irgendwie strange.


----------



## jakestyler (16 März 2012)

Oja...


----------

